# Suche eigenartigen Film



## flasher77 (23. September 2013)

Hallo liebe buffed-Leserinnen und -Leser  ;-)

Seit Tagen geht mir ein Film nicht mehr aus dem Kopf,den ich vor einer langen langen Zeit gesehen habe.
Leider sind das immer nur ein paar Inhaltsfetzen, die sehr eigenartig sind.

Es geht um einen jungen Mann, welcher irgendwie der letzte Überlebende von einem Planeten ist und seltsamerweise auf ein Raumschiff kommt(ob er dort einfach aufwacht? kA),das eine eigene Persönlichkeit und Intelligenz besitzt.
Der besagte Mann wird vom Raumschiff gezwungen,dieses sein Leben lang zu reparieren. Hinzu kommt auch noch eine Frau, die vor ihm bereits auf dem Raumschiff gefangen war und nun langsam mit ihm zusammenkommt (mit Absicht vom Raumschiff). Nach einiger Zeit wollen die beiden flüchten, überlisten das Raumschiff und hauen mit so einen Ersatz-Shuttle ab. Später landen die auf einen Planeten wo andere Menschen sind .  

Mehr schwirrt leider nicht in meinen Kopf rum xD 
Ich weiss , das ganze ist etwas happig und nicht schlüssig. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch aus diesen kleinen GedankenLappen schon ne Vorstellung ,welcher Film es sein kann . ;O
Freue mich schon auf eure hilfreichenden Antworten ^^


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2013)

Ich muss irgendwie an 2001: Odyssee im Weltraum und Dark Star denken - aber bei beiden passt der Plot nicht so ganz ^^


----------



## justblue (25. September 2013)

Ist das ein älterer Film oder eher jüngeren Datums?


----------



## Nexilein (25. September 2013)

Die Handlung kenne ich von Outer Limits.

*edit*
Müsste diese Folge sein:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Human_Operators
Dort steht auch was von der Literaturvorlage.


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Die Handlung kenne ich von Outer Limits.




Du meinst, die Handlung hast du ergoogelt ^^
Aber ich habe das Gefühl wir bekommen hier eh kein Feedback mehr. *g*


----------



## Nexilein (25. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> [/size]
> Du meinst, die Handlung hast du ergoogelt ^^



Ne, die vom TE beschriebene Handlung hat mich an die Serie erinnert. 
Erst dadurch konnte ich meine überlegenen Recherchefähigkeiten einsetzen um nach "outer limits repair ship" zu googlen


----------



## flasher77 (25. September 2013)

Joooo na klar Outer Limits   , darauf muss man erstmal kommen ^^. Boah danke Nexilein genau das ist es 
Fällt mir grad ein,  das lief ja früher auch voll oft und eine Folge hatte fast ne Filmlänge. 
Hab mir direkt diese Episode angeschaut. Die einzelnen Szenen passen ganz klar zu meinen Erinnerungen. 
Outer Limits war damals wirklich top , wo es noch nicht so viel in diesem Genre oder überhaupt andere spannende Serien gab^^

Vielen vielen Dank Allen


----------



## justblue (27. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Du meinst, die Handlung hast du ergoogelt ^^



Google ist wie ein gutes Spiel: Easy to learn, hard to master. Ich habe größten Respekt vor Leuten, die die Suchbegriffe herausfinden, die zum Ziel führen!


----------



## xdave78 (30. September 2013)

Also 2001 und 2010 vom Kubrik fallen raus, die sinds nicht...also ich hab ja auch schon jeden Trash von Sci-Fi gesehen, den es gibt, aber das beschriebene sagt mir jetzt auch nix.


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2013)

justblue schrieb:


> Google ist wie ein gutes Spiel: Easy to learn, hard to master. Ich habe größten Respekt vor Leuten, die die Suchbegriffe herausfinden, die zum Ziel führen!



Das Ergebnis von Nexilein war mein erster Treffer, aber ich hab es nicht verlinkt, weil er von Film schrieb nicht von Serie.


----------



## Starfish1 (8. Oktober 2013)

hmm

leider weiß ich auch nicht welchen Film du meinst. Du kannst aber, da es sich um einen "Raumschiff-Film" handelt, bei Google, Raumschiff-Filme suchen. Ein Versuch ist es sicherlich Wert.


Grüße,
Starfish


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2013)

Starfish1 schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> leider weiß ich auch nicht welchen Film du meinst. Du kannst aber, da es sich um einen "Raumschiff-Film" handelt, bei Google, Raumschiff-Filme suchen. Ein Versuch ist es sicherlich Wert.




Die gesuchte Serie wurde doch bereits gefunden - siehe Texte oben ^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht war es auch ein Ersatz-Shuttle Film. Bei Google Ersatz-Shuttle Filme suchen. Einen Versuch ist es sicherlich wert.


----------

